# CPU LED is solid red. No Bios. Nothing but fans and purty LED's.



## WANDER101

The fact that I am writing this right now should go to show that I am no computer genius. I bit off a bit more than I could chew in terms of building my own pc, and now I am in a bit of trouble. 

I have an ASUS Sabertooth x79 motherboard with an i7-4930k cpu. 

I also don't seem to be going into post either. I have the motherboard speaker hooked in and I don't get any beeps upon powering up. The fans and led's turn on, but that's all. Can someone help me at least get bios up? I know that the cpu and motherboard are compatible, but that's about it. I also don't believe that the CPU is physically damaged either. 

I'm not sure if it matters, but I have:
-EVGA GTX 780 video card

-2 Sticks of 8 GB Ram. (and I also tried fixing my situation by only using one, and it didn't work so we can check that off the list)

-MK III Silencer 1200w for my PS

Anyway, I think that's about it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ganjeii

Hi Wanderer,
Is this a custom build PC? If so when who built it and has it worked previously?

*First off lets rule out a possible RAM issue.* 

Take both sticks out and power on the PC, if you still get no POST beep codes there is something else going on with the MOBO (motherboard). 

-I ask if this is a custom build PC because a connection may be off somewhere or spacers between the MOBO and the case may be missing.

Please post back with an update!


----------



## joeten

Custom Build 
Quote: I bit off a bit more than I could chew in terms of building my own pc, and now I am in a bit of trouble.


----------



## ganjeii

joeten said:


> Custom Build
> Quote: I bit off a bit more than I could chew in terms of building my own pc, and now I am in a bit of trouble.


haha


----------



## greenbrucelee

If your cpu LED is red it either means the cpu power connector from the psu is not plugged in or that the cpu is not fitted correctly.

Can I ask why you are using a 1200w power supply?


----------



## joeten

Manual http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/SABERTOOTH-X79/E8040_SABERTOOTH_X79.pdf should help with troubleshooting


----------



## ganjeii

greenbrucelee said:


> If your cpu LED is red it either means the cpu power connector from the psu is not plugged in or that the cpu is not fitted correctly.


:thumb: This is correct


----------



## Tyree

Do you have the PSU CPU power connector connected to the Mobo?


----------



## WANDER101

Tyree said:


> Do you have the PSU CPU power connector connected to the Mobo?


Yes, the CPU SHOULD be getting power....
I heard something about BIOS not being the proper version. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97

An i7 4930k needs bios revision 4210 or higher to work.

There should be a bar code sticker on the board, the last 4 digits on the lower right is the bios the board shipped with, what are they?


----------



## WANDER101

Wrench97 said:


> An i7 4930k needs bios revision 4210 or higher to work.
> 
> There should be a bar code sticker on the board, the last 4 digits on the lower right is the bios the board shipped with, what are they?


4005.


----------



## Wrench97

`Close that was the 2013.05.09 release to support the some of the newer Xeon CPU's.

Did you purchase the board locally or have it shipped?
Unfortunately it's a catch 22 in order to flash the board you have to have a compatible cpu installed if you purchased it locally usually they will do it for you.


----------



## WANDER101

Wrench97 said:


> `Close that was the 2013.05.09 release to support the some of the newer Xeon CPU's.
> 
> Did you purchase the board locally or have it shipped?
> Unfortunately it's a catch 22 in order to flash the board you have to have a compatible cpu installed if you purchased it locally usually they will do it for you.


I had it shipped but can't you do that yourself? With a flash drive? I wouldn't think I would've needed to buy it locally....


----------



## ganjeii

You won't be able to get to the point to start a flash to the BIOS because the CPU is currently not compatible with the board.


----------



## Tyree

WANDER101 said:


> I had it shipped but can't you do that yourself? With a flash drive? I wouldn't think I would've needed to buy it locally....





Wrench97 said:


> `
> in order to flash the board you have to have a compatible cpu installed


----------



## WANDER101

So can you tell me hypothetically what a local store would do? Like give me a different cpu or do something physically to the existing cpu that I have? Because I know someone that is a computer genius in every sense of the word and builds custom PC's for a living. (In retrospect, individualist pride probably shouldn't have gotten in the way of me going to him first when I wanted a gaming pc).


----------



## Tyree

A PC shop will install a CPU that is compatible with the Mobo/Bios and proceed to do a Bios update.


----------



## Wrench97

Your other option is to contact who you bought it from and return it or ship it back and have them flash it and return it to you, Newegg for example will just ship you another board and flash yours and sell it as a open box item.


----------



## greenbrucelee

actually with my asus sabertooth z77 you can flash the BIOS without a cpu installed, not sure on your board though.

On my board the process is quite simple. You use any computer to download the latest BIOS and put it on a flash drive then you plug it into the BIOS flash back usb port at the back of the computer then you press the BIOS flash back button for 3 seconds.

You can also do the process without the USB flash drive you just press the flashback button and it downloads and installs but this method works through windows and I would never flash through windows.

Read your motherboard manual it will tell you what to do, you may need to rename the BIOS file name.


----------



## ganjeii

greenbrucelee said:


> actually with my asus sabertooth z77 you can flash the BIOS without a cpu installed, not sure on your board though.
> 
> On my board the process is quite simple. You use any computer to download the latest BIOS and put it on a flash drive then you plug it into the BIOS flash back usb port at the back of the computer then you press the BIOS flash back button for 3 seconds.
> 
> You can also do the process without the USB flash drive you just press the flashback button and it downloads and installs but this method works through windows and I would never flash through windows.
> 
> Read your motherboard manual it will tell you what to do, you may need to rename the BIOS file name.


Good advice!!


----------



## Tyree

greenbrucelee's suggestion appears to be possible with the Sabertooth x79 Mobo: How to Use USB BIOS Flashback - ASUS


----------



## WANDER101

Thank you all for the advice. I knew I had read something about using a flash drive to install a new BIOS. I just wanted a bit more confirmation from a few people from the PC community.


----------

